# Stanley Brace



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have owned and used a Stanley 901 12 inch brace for a while. Today I was at a Flea Market and picked up a Stanley 945 8 inch for a dollar. It's a bit rough with much of the plating missing; but it seems to be quite servicable. 

Can anyone tell me about the history of these tools. Also, what is the reason for the different sizes.


----------

